# Game #21: Nuggets @ Cavs (12/15/2005)



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*VS* 

*Denver Nuggets* *(12-10) @* *Cleveland Cavaliers* *(11-10)*

_*STARTERS*_


*BENCH*


*TIME:* 5:00 pm PT, 8:00 pm ET
*TV:* *TNT*
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *Quicken Loans Arena*, Cleveland, Ohio

Either Cleveland has streaks where they win games and look great or long losing streaks of despair. The team is lost on both sides of the ball. Ice cold shooting stretches begin opening quarters and 3rd quarters fresh out of halftime and the defense continues to be a revolving door. This is a nationally televised game, the high pressure, lime-light type of games that Cleveland tends to come out flat, choking and giving poor showings in. Zydrunas might not play but hopefully he’ll be ready to go. LeBron James is going to need help from his teammates. They can’t be content to hand James the ball, stop cutting/moving, watching with their hands on their hips. Anthony has had some strong games as of late, forcing Cleveland to think hard about how they’ll try to defend him.


----------



## LOYALTY (May 23, 2003)

If we win this game, I expect LeBron's box score to be something like ... 15 pts. 10 rebounds 9 assists. And Gooden, Hughes, and Z (if he plays) will all have to be near double doubles as well. Jones and MArshall need to hit some mid-range jumpers first, and THEN look for the 3. This team has to stop watching Lebron and Larry go one on one all the time. Move without the ball and maybe L & L can find you for an open shot.

I think Brown will shake the lineup in some way. I look for Sasha to get some decent minutes and make a contribution. I hope Gooden stays on the floor more than Marshall.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^Sasha is hurt I believe.

This game has embarassment written all over it. Melo is on a hot streak (he had 40 something points tonight) and Camby is playing like an MVP. Add Boykins who will absolutely murder our PG's, and it's not looking pretty. That's without even considering the Nat TV curse and not having a healthy Z.

The only thing we can hope for is that our guys got a wake up call after losing to the Hawks and snap out of this malaise they are currently in.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Articles*












> *Ferry frustrated but not surprised*
> 
> Thursday, December 15, 2005
> 
> ...





> *Cavs’ slide doesn’t sit well*
> 
> Thursday, December 15, 2005
> 
> ...





> *Effort worries Brown*
> 
> *Coach tries to help Cavs snap out of skid*
> 
> ...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Yahoo! | NBA | Denver Nuggets/Cleveland Cavaliers Preview (click on pic)*


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Nuggets win by 25.


----------



## KoBe & BeN GoRdOn! (Aug 4, 2005)

remy23 said:


> *BENCH*
> www.nba.com/playerfile/martynas_andriuskevicius/index.html?nav=page][/QUOTE]
> whos he?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ Cleveland traded for Martynas during the draft. He's a tall kid with forward like skills (plays more like a SF than a PF or C). Ferry thinks with a few years worth of grooming, that Martynas has the chance to develop into a contributing NBA player.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Good luck tonight Cavs fans.

Few things I'm going to be watching concerning the Cavs.

How they defend the pick and roll I'm sure Karl will run. Especially with Earl.

Who is going to be guarding James. I would like to see a Melo James match up. Who wouldnt right ?

However I think Karl may put our best defender Greg Buckner on him. Buck likes to body up and give hard fouls, Buckner has quick feet and likes to put a lot of preassure on who ever he is guarding. No way he can come close to stopping James. However what I like about Buckner he is stong minded he simply just trys to make it difficult to whom ever he is guarding. However I excpect James to hit 40 tonight regardless.

What else I'm going to be watching is Jones, Marshall, Hughes, and James 3 ball shooting. I'm very suprised the Cavs are one of the best offensive teams this season. I knew they would be good, but on offense they can be great. Defense is obviously hindering them from being a real contender.

I excpect Camby to play huge for the Nuggets as he got rail roaded the other game by the Refs.


Again good luck guys. This should be a fun game.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

> Nuggets win by 25.


futuristxen your kidding right...


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> futuristxen your kidding right...


look at our track record on national television, 25 might be conservative :wink:


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

looks like we might catch a break, Camby won't play and they are already without Nene. Not sure who the starter will be at the 5 then, Elson?

Hopefully Z is not hampered too bad by his injury.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why when people criticize this team do they always start on offense? The team is the number 3 scoring team in the NBA. They didn't need Michael Redd. Scoring is not the issue.

Defending the pick and roll and guarding the three point shot are the issues. As well as overall effort.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Can you imagine how much worse this team would be defensively if they had got Michael Redd?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Barkley usually rips us alot worse, i've actually never heard him say anything good about Lebron. He seems hesitant to give him any praise whatsoever. 

But the main issue I think they got partially right, our PG play sucks. We need a better PG!


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Sweet no Camby this helps...I thought Kenny Bark and Magic had some good comments about the Cavs and possibly aquiring a true point guard like Milller, they were on the money when they said the Cavs are trying to make Bron do to much.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^I just noticed that Lebron is averaging 30.7ppg now, that's crazy when you think about it. 31 6 5 on 50% shooting is Jordan numbers.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

What the hell is Gooden doing out there...just sloppy.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Our offense is so stagnant...no movement whatsoever.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> futuristxen your kidding right...



:cough: :cough:

I don't want to say I told you. But I told you. I think this is the game where we hit rock bottom.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Lazy, sloppy, flat, slow anyone have any other adjecives to our miserable start?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

What else can you say, this team sucks right now. Our offense looks horrible, our defense looks horrible, we're turning the ball over, pretty much nothing is going right. 

I don't think we could beat anybody right now they way we're playing, there is no spirit or energy. This team used to be unbeatable at home, even last year's squad.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

AndriuskeviciusFuture said:


> What the hell is Gooden doing out there...just sloppy.


Yeah I don't know how why, but Drew is out there trying to play small forward.

At least Lebron's commercials are really funny.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> What else can you say, this team sucks right now. Our offense looks horrible, our defense looks horrible, we're turning the ball over, pretty much nothing is going right.
> 
> I don't think we could beat anybody right now they way we're playing, there is no spirit or energy. This team used to be unbeatable at home, even last year's squad.



That's what happens when you get on a losing streak. Right now a lot of it is mental. They are losing games now before they even start them.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

We just played defense twice in a row! WOW! Make it 3! A Rejection...

See what defense can do


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Marty Vicious standing tall on the Cavs bench. He looks ready to go tonight.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

^hah I would love to see Marty Vicious in action, i've seriously never seen the dude play, missed the preseason games. 

I say let him play at some point, see how he does.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

If Marty was to get in I would probably faint in pure joy. I-emailed Mike Brown and told him seeing Marty play was my Christmas wish.


----------



## AndriuskeviciusFuture (Nov 18, 2005)

Is it me guys or is Carmelo trying to do way to much?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron playing a masterful floor game tonight so far. A good mix of getting his own and getting his teammates involved.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Great quarter from Lebron, eased his way into the game. Nobody on Denver has a chance against him. He's also playing some aggressive defense out there. 

By the way where is Boykins? Did we catch them without Camby and little Earl (aka Cavs killer)? Maybe our luck is changing.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Is Snow drunk?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

The **** was all of that?
Stopped rebounding, and Damon Jones just decided to go 1 on 5 with the 3.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Time to put Lebron back in, he comes out there goes our 10 pt lead.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> The **** was all of that?
> Stopped rebounding, and Damon Jones just decided to go 1 on 5 with the 3.


I don't like the Snow/DJ combo, not sure why Brown goes to that so much.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Weren't we up by 10 a second ago?


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man we give up leads fast, it's unbelievable.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Coach Brown needs to get Luke's land legs going. He always comes in looking out of rhythm.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This team is lottery without Lebron.


----------



## Like A Breath (Jun 16, 2003)

Luke Jackson - the shooter that doesn't shoot.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I don't know how Lebron did that.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Man every PG in the league abuses our guys, it's sad.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Snow disrupts the offense passing up shots all the damn time


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

But conversely Damon Jones disrupts the defense with his inability to move his feet.

They'd be a good player if we could combine them into one.
We have the technology. Lebron has the money. We can make it happen.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

We've finally run into a team that can't shoot from outside, seemingly.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron looks a little gimpy right now. Is he hurt?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Guess so. Goes to the Locker room early. Hopefully they can get him sorted for the second half. Otherwise we're cooked. May be cooked anyways.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Lebron is built like such a tank, it doesn't seem possible he can get a serious injury. 

Hopefully it's just a little cramp or bruise (or else...)


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Sorry for being late guys. Nice to see LeBron is okay from the shin-thingy. Anthony has hit two shots already to start the half. If he gets going, I'll be afraid.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Anthony has it going on now. 4-4 so far.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Big Z with the drive. LOL The big man putting it on the floor.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Cavs playing good defense........i'm still in shock heh.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Cavs are passing the ball better than they have in awhile. And they've been defending better than the they have in awhile...though a lot of that is that the Nuggets have no outside shooters.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

This 8-0 run is nice. But there's still a lot of time, so I can't get too happy yet. 

Unrelated side note: those skyline shots they show of Cleveland are pretty sweet.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I like how Marshall is going to the basket tonight. Not settling for the 3.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The Nuggets are making their comeback. Once I saw Jones on Anthony, you knew Melo was coming to the rim.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Once again we give up a 10 pt lead, our guys need a killer instinct


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Denver is throwing like 4 guys on Lebron, daring the other cavs to do something about it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Why are we taking so many 3's?


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

D. Jones nailed a 3-ball. 

James with the steal and aerial THUNDER!


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Uggh we should have signed Watson...


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Cleveland has a 1-point lead at the end of the 3rd quarter (66-65).


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I don't like these close games..heh. This has definitely been a game of runs, let's hope it's our turn in the 4th.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Uggh we should have signed Watson...


We can probably trade for Andre Miller. Luke Jackson and Damon Jones could probably land him. I would think.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

This is hilarious, the Nuggets are not even guarding Snow.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Watson again. Ouch.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Oh the irony, Watson can not only shoot 3's, but actually defend and push the ball.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

LeBron tried to squeeze that pass. I think with him being such a 50/50 player, he walks a fine line. Sometimes LeBron should pass more and shoot less, then other nights he should pass less and shoot more. I fear this fine line may be an issue with him for quite some time (to find his true identity or if he is truly both, how to master that).


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Damon Jones again. He just loves the corner.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Damon has played well tonight. His defense hasn't been as noticably bad. And he's been making the shots we pay him to make.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

It's nice when we can hide DJ's defensive problems against Buckner, he actually looks like a solid player :biggrin:


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

And true to form as of late, LBJ is our PG down the stretch.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Again. Lebron has played brilliantly tonight. This is how he has to play to get this team going again. Pretty much perfect on the balance between shooting and passing tonight.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> It's nice when we can hide DJ's defensive problems against Buckner, he actually looks like a solid player :biggrin:


Ah. That explains it.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

I'm very happy with our defense in this game, Lebron is really doing a great job. It's like he can conserve his energy on offense when other guys are scoring and he can focus on other areas of the game like passing and defense.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

^ So I guess the great LBJ mystery is finally solved. He's at his best as a passing-scorer, not scoring-passer.


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

Najera is a tough little player, we could really use a guy like him.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Gooden is battling down there tonight. Props to you, sir. 

The Nuggets are now over the foul limit.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

Marshall with a big time 3-ball. Denver calls for time. Credit James with another assist.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Really Mike Brown has to be somewhat happy about this game. It was a grind out game where they pretty much did it on their defense. Hopefully this game will rebuild their confidence and they can get back to playing as well as they started the season, if not better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

remy23 said:


> ^ So I guess the great LBJ mystery is finally solved. He's at his best as a passing-scorer, not scoring-passer.


Well, the team is at it's best then. Otherwise they'll just stand around and watch, and when they get the ball, miss, because they aren't into the game.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

futuristxen said:


> Well, the team is at it's best then. Otherwise they'll just stand around and watch, and when they get the ball, miss, because they aren't into the game.


Well, I always thought the less "like Mike" that LeBron played, the better. He's using his full skill set in this type of performance. I think the James we're seeing tonight is far more dangeorus than the 40 point LeBron.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Box Score: Cleveland 94, Denver 85*


----------



## Benedict_Boozer (Jul 16, 2004)

We can take alot of positives from this game. 

We might have to start playing Lebron more at PG, helps us hide some of our defeciences there.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Benedict_Boozer said:


> Oh the irony, Watson can not only shoot 3's, but actually defend and push the ball.


Yup, welcome to the summer. I said "Get Watson" all summer, unfortunately Denver horribly overpaid him. We get Damon instead. Chrickey.


----------



## KingoftheCourt23 (Jul 20, 2005)

I think the key to this game was pushing the ball. We got out and ran the nuggets. I love when LeBron distributes the ball like he did last night. I was very glad to see us win on national tv. I hope this boosts their confidence and can go on a winning streak.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

*Articles*












> *Teamwork lifts Cavaliers*
> 
> *James finishes with 26 points, nine assists against Nuggets*
> 
> ...





> *Cavaliers catch breaks in victory*
> 
> Friday, December 16, 2005
> 
> ...





> *Formula strikes gold*
> *Defense, team effort nip Denver*
> 
> Friday, December 16, 2005
> ...


----------

